# Crescent, NC to LA



## MrEd (Sep 21, 2009)

9/20 on the #19 Crescent.

I was scheduled to take the #19 train from Charlotte to New Orleans at 2:20am. The southbound crescent was on time, until the northbound crescent which was running late pulled into the Charlotte station at 2am. This caused my southbound train to hold outside of the station. The northbound train had to get some fuel and a new engineer so this delay meant I started my trip 20 minutes late. I boarded my sleeper along with one couple, the rest of the people were going coach. I think when the new downtown station is finished we can get two trains in there at the same time, just no time soon.

The train seemed to rock back and forth a good bit so I did not get a sound sleep for the most part. Then we hit this really smooth part and I was fast asleep. Well this turns we were not moving, but stuck behind a freight that had engine trouble. This put us over an hour late into Atlanta. Normally you don’t have issues with freight on a Sunday, or so they tell me.

I was up at 7am for breakfast. I ordered the French toast, pork sausage, orange juice and coffee. I was told they don’t have the pork sausage; I don’t like the turkey variety so I said that’s fine. I got my orange juice but it was apple, the good news was they really did have the pork sausage so things evened out for me.

It rained on and off through North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia and Alabama.

I took a shower after breakfast but the water was not hot, so it was a really short shower. The water in my room was not hot today either. The dining lady came through to the car to let everyone know we have to turn our clocks back one hour as we are now in Alabama and on central time – lunch at noon CT. I could use a nap before lunch anyway. I think they can make up some time getting to Birmingham.

So normally breakfast is at 6:30, lunch 12-2 and dinner at 5pm for only one seating, you snooze you lose. No reservations accepted.

The train had one p42 engine and some older model, not sure why that might be. Engine number is 512. I would have to guess they picked that up in Washington DC. There are 3 coach cars; the one at the front is empty with train number 9999 on it. I am sure there is a list of engines someplace that would explain it, just no idea where it is kept.

For lunch I had the BBQ sandwich on a toasted roll, with a side of chips. I was supposed to get a side salad but Derrick forgot to bring it. I did like the bbq, nice change from having the hamburger. It is same menu from last month. They seem a little disorganized in the diner, maybe because it’s not really busy and they are just being slackers today.

The train never made up any time and in fact lost additional time. I made it to the 5pm seating, there were only a few people taking advantage of the offer. I had the flat iron and my tablemate the special, crab cakes. Both where good, all the cheesecake was gone though, so much for after dinner treat. My friend is going to visit his mom in Slidell, she will be 100 years old this week.

Hotels in New Orleans fairly cheap this month, I put a bid in on priceline for $45, so I found a nice place to stay downtown within walking distance from the station.

I traveled 770 miles from Charlotte to New Orleans in 17 hours, so about 45 miles per hour. This slower speed makes it possible to seen the scenery so I am not complaining. Also if it averaged 60 mph, I would miss out on dinner on the train. On the Crescent, you get America at “see level”.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2009)

Enjoyed the report,great price on the NOL hotel! Dont you just hate it when they run out of the popular stuff in the diner,

Ive not ridden the Crescent south of Greenville,SC so dont know the route betwwen there and NOL but look forward to riding it on my fall trip to the NE in the opposite direction! Did you happen to ask the SCA why the water was not hot, with so few pax in the sleeper!

IIRC you are riding the Sunset to SAS, then taking the TE north, hope the layover isnt too long or unpleasant,thats one of my pet peeves! Wave when you roll through Austin, we look forward to your next trip report! Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 21, 2009)

#512 would be an older (1991) P32-8 GE engine. They must have had some problems in DC to have placed such an engine on your train.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## acelafan (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for your trip report, overall sounded like a pretty enjoyable trip. I wouldn't be happy without hot water though - does that occur frequently? Would you complain to Amtrak customer service or just roll with the punches?

PS. The scenery in the south is pretty nice, isn't it? So lush and green!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 21, 2009)

Good report. Thats an amazing deal on the hotel!


----------



## cpamtfan (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't heard many cases of thewater being cold, maybe they were having some piping issues that might need to be checked out.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 21, 2009)

It could also just be that he picked the wrong time of the day, as mornings between 6:30 and 8:30 are the most popular times to shower and there is a limited supply of hot water. Once gone it takes a while to heat up more.


----------



## MrEd (Sep 23, 2009)

The hot water issue was reported to the Lead Service Attendant, who already knew about it and planned to have it reported. I could have used the shower in the other car if they had posted a note. Oh well, it was refreshing at least. In my experience very few people use the shower on this train because they normally don't travel the entire distance.


----------



## jack615 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing will top that $10 dollar room I got for New Orleans to stay at the Intercontinental thanks to you guys here on the forum!!!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 25, 2009)

jack615 said:


> Nothing will top that $10 dollar room I got for New Orleans to stay at the Intercontinental thanks to you guys here on the forum!!!


How about the OTOL'ers that got bumped into the Ritz-Carlton? The ONLY 5 star hotel in New Orleans? I think I'd drag a bag for a block or two for that one :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I usually take my shower very early in the morning and have always had hot water, well, warm at least!!


----------

